# MP with incomplete Criminology Degree



## garunamo (24 Nov 2016)

Hello,

I have been receiving a series of conflicting answers across the board. I have receive a Diploma in Investigations from Sheridan College. I was told by the Program Coordinator that the Diploma is recognized for the MP trade, but it would appear CRTC Toronto's list is not updated. I have since completed three years of a Criminology Degree from UofT - I had t drop out with a year remaining due to various personal circumstances. 

I have well over 5 years of experience in security, loss prevention, private investigative work (including undercover ops, stings, etc). I read somewhere that there have been recruits with 'half a criminology' degree and have qualified just fine. 

I have went through with the application (without MP as a trade due to all the confusion) and have received a job offer Communicator Research Operator - which I have since declined because MP is what I want to do. 

Since then I have re-inquired about qualifying for the MP trade with an incomplete Criminology degree and have been told by a Cpl e-mailing from 'appointments.toronto@forces.gc.ca' that I *would* qualify while another Lt(N) from CFRC Toronto that I *would not* qualify in an e-mail of the same inquiry.

Could a current MP in tune with hiring qualifications shed some light on this for me? I was told I scored very high on the aptitude, and given my academic marks - I would have no problem getting my foot in. I'm considering completing a 1 year accelerated police foundation diploma to meet requirements should I need too.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2016)

For reference, perhaps,

MP with incomplete Criminology Degree

will be merged with,

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0;nowap
33 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (24 Nov 2016)

NCM Education requirement is a Diploma from an approved institute in Law & Security, Police Studies, Criminal Justice.

Officer requirement is a *completed* (as in awarded) degree in the following:

-Criminal Justice
- Criminology
- Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management
- Justice Studies
- Law
- Police Science
- Psychology
- Sociology

Because you've completed more than 2/3rds of your degree you'd be ineligible for entry on ROTP. Unless you're going back to finish your degree, you would not qualify as a Direct Entry Officer either.


----------



## garunamo (24 Nov 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> NCM Education requirement is a Diploma from an approved institute in Law & Security, Police Studies, Criminal Justice.
> 
> Officer requirement is a *completed* (as in awarded) degree in the following:
> 
> ...



Thank you - who would I speak to if Sheridan College is telling me Investigations is a recognized Law & Security Diploma, but CFRC Toronto is saying the list they have is not updated and does not recognize as such.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Nov 2016)

The lists of approved programs change on a regular basis, if the CFRC says it's not recognized it's very likely that it's not.


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2016)

garunamo said:
			
		

> who would I speak to if Sheridan College is telling me Investigations is a recognized Law & Security Diploma, but CFRC Toronto is saying the list they have is not updated and does not recognize as such.



You would speak to Recruiting. 

You may also wish to PM Buck_HRA. He is our Recruiting Moderator,
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/51867


----------

